# Latest Addition



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

This rather nice watch arrived from Italy today!!










It has obviously seen a bit of use - not so noticeable to the naked eye but most definitely shows up in the photo.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Bareges said:


> This rather nice watch arrived from Italy today!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like that a lot


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I like that, very nice indeed









Is the crystal acrylic?


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Nice one! I'd leave it as it was... not even polish the crystal Which should be acrylic if its an early one...


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Thank you all for the positive feedback - I liked the watch the moment I saw it and seeing the seller's name helped as I have had nothing but good dealings and good quality watches from him.........Xanti knows him [Michele] and would vouch for his credentials........

I will definitely take your advice and leave well alone.............as far as I can tell it is acrylic.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

ah good old michele... I forget to watch what he is selling - he lets slip by some beauties sometimes without letting too many people know...

Perhaps change the crown if you come across one... otherwise it is great...

I find I wear and enjoy beat-up watches more than the pristeen ones, which I am afraid of damaging so I end up selling them...


----------

